# Military Decals - Motorcycle Tank Art - Medal / Ribbons



## Watcher (21 Jun 2019)

Good day, 
The other day I saw a motorcycle in Edmonton with the tank decorated with his medal rack. Each medal was 3" high, made of high quality vinyl  and it looked fantastic.

I have not been able to find any legion / service club / veterans motorcycle club offering this service and was wondering if anyone has any information in where they may be ordered from. 

Thank you in advance for any assistance.

Cheers
TGS


----------



## mariomike (21 Jun 2019)

I've seen something similar recently. Vinyl stickers of federal ESMs beside the rear licence plate. Driver's side. 

aka "professional courtesy"  

You might try a company called, Miller Concepts.


----------



## Watcher (24 Jun 2019)

Many thanks for the tip, I have messaged them and will let the group know if they can produce them.

Cheers
TGS


----------



## mariomike (24 Jun 2019)

Watcher said:
			
		

> Many thanks for the tip, I have messaged them and will let the group know if they can produce them.
> 
> Cheers
> TGS



You are welcome. Good luck.  

A veteran's licence plate should also be available.


----------

